# I'm In Labour !! :D



## LoisP

I've been in labour for roughly 12 hours now. Progressing quite slowly so still at home. 
Started off with SERIOUS back ache, i'd never felt anything like it before. Ended up on the sofa with a hot water bottle, crying my eyes out. But it started to dull out a bit, and turned into cramps, which weren't agonising, just a little uncomfortable. Then the tightenings kicked in, once again, not agonising, just uncomfortable. 
Then in the space of about 2 hours, I was in agony with each contraction, falling to my knees crying at each one (But still was adament it wasn't happening, have had so many false alarms I was scared to get my hopes up :haha:)
They stayed a very constant 3 minutes apart lasting about 30-40 seconds, for a few hours. I had a bath, and got ready to go to the hospital. But when I rung them, they asked why I actually wanted to come in :dohh: I said I was contracting every 3 minutes, lasting about 40 seconds, and she asked if i required pain relief, to which, I said no. As much as it was hurting like hell, I didn't need drugs yet :shrug: So she told me not to come in, unless my waters were to break. I asked if I could come in to see if i'm dialated or making any progress (as by this stage, I was sure something was happening, but it was like I needed to hear it from a midwife to believe it)
She told me to call if my water broke, or if i need pain relief. Then hung up :dohh: BITCH.
Right now, it's slowed down a bit :( Contractions are now every 10 minutes instead of 3, but a hell of a lot worse.
I KNOW i'm in labour, it hurts too bad to not be right now, but i'm pretty sure i'm in the *earliest* stages iykwim. Anyways will keep you updated if anything else happens.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:happydance: AWESOME! :happydance:

Hmm, that's a bit weird that they won't have you come in till your water breaks. Mine had a slow leak but because I had more back waters that for waters mine gushed after I pushed her out. :wacko: You kinda want to go in before that happens :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

OMG I jumped out of my seat when I saw you post this lol. I really hope something happens soon! It is weird that they told you not to come in. My doctor said I should come in when my contractions are 5 minutes apart and lasting a minute for one hour.

Now I don't want to go to sleep haha I want to stay up for updates, but of course it is 12:30am here so I will be passing out soon.


EDIT: I forgot to add labour dust lol

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LoisP

Getting severe now. 3 minutes apart, nearly to the second and lasting a minute. Getting ready to go hospital, even if they don't want me there, It hurts so i'm going in. Will keep you updated when I can 
IT HURTSSSSSSSSS but shaun is coming! :D


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah I am so excited! I can't wait to hear updates! And hear the birthstory and see pictures!

Good Luck Lois!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust:
Good luck!!


----------



## Tanara

_ good luck hunn! cant wait too hear your birth story and see pictures of him! 

Coming on baby Shauny your mommy and all us bnb ladies want too see you!!_


----------



## youngmum2b

Yayyyy hes coming lol, cant wait to see pics.

Cant believe they did that, tell a lie i can hope u get better care then i did. Conplain if ya dont theres 5 mw's at that hospital on there last warning apparently. 

Good luck n hope u get the birth experience u want. X x 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
COME ON SHAUNY WE'RE ALL WAITING TO SEE YOU.


----------



## pansylove

we could end up with baby birth date buddies!!! good luck m'dear, keep texting xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww good luck!! Xxx


----------



## stephx

Good luck!!!!!!! :happydance:

And agreed about going to the hospital now.. tons of peoples waters never break (inc mine) so its a pretty dumb idea to be waiting for that to happen :lol:

:dust:

xx


----------



## divershona

I squealed a little bit when i saw this and Kaya turned her head on the play mat. Her look was one of 'Jeeez mum she's only in labour, calm down' :haha:

so excited for you lois!!!!! Good luck x x x x


----------



## _laura

Omg! Congrats Hun :) keep me posted! Xxx


----------



## LoisP

Been to the hospital. Only 2cm at the moment, but in loads of pain. Baths seem to help, but I can't live in the water lol. Contractions are a minute long, 3 minutes apart, and getting more severe but because i'm not dialating much theres nothing i can do at the moment, so im curled up on the sofa on here, bens running round the house getting it all tidy for shaun :) im so excited, just exhausted its been about 15/16 hours and ive only got to 2cm to dreading the rest :( thanks for all your lovely comments xxxx


----------



## Youngling

Awww yay. i was in labour for days lol i hope that doesnt happen to you though.

Good luck
xx


----------



## nicole_

ahhh how exciting 
hope he comes soooon for you :D x


----------



## FayDanielle

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :D

Oh my gosh Im so excited for you Lois :)
Its true, you really do know when your in labour, the nurses didnt bloody believe me! 53 minutes after telling them I was in labour and them telling me not to be silly, I gave birth to her!

I hope its a quick and beautiful process for you hun xxxx

WELL....I was going to go out today....but might stay in just to see updates from you and Aymie! :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

Awww I almost screamed when I saw this. Good Luck. :dust: :dust:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

YAY good luck hun! Think I might actually be right about the date. Hope things progress quicker for you hun :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shimmy

Good luck!!:dust:


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luck hun, I know how frustrating it is waiting to dilate!
Watch plenty of movies & eat some food before you go in! x


----------



## KeirasMummy.

good luck hun :flower:


----------



## holly2234

Good luck! I hope things speed up :dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Good Luck! The midwife sounds like an idiot my waters never broke and I don't think a lot of peoples do. Hope it speeds up :)


----------



## lauram_92

Aah, good luck Lois! :D I am so excited for you. I hope he comes out soon, can't wait to see pictures and hear your birth story!
:flower:


----------



## divershona

Good luck lois shouldn't be too long now ... Bet you go from like 4cm to 10 in no time though!!!!!!


----------



## newmommy23

:dust:


----------



## newmommy23

quick labor quick labor! Keep moving around don't sit too long it will help speed them up! I squatted on the floor for like 3 hours and I swear it helped get the contractions really rolling!
I'm so excited!!


----------



## rjb

:dust: :D


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Wahooo go Lois! I am sooo excited for you :D Awww not long and Shauny shall be here! Woooop :D

Hope the pain isn't too bad!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vinteenage

Oh gosh.
I hope labor quickens up for you soon! That long sounds excruciating...
Come on, Shaun!


----------



## faolan5109

AW luck! here's to a quicker labor and healthy baby!


----------



## lauram_92

I am checking this page every few minutes for updates! Aah, come on Shaun :D


----------



## LoisP

No updates, still trying to bare the pain at home but it's getting so intense... Lost more of my plug, and when I say more, I had mucusy jelly pouring out like wee... sorry WAAAAY tmi...
Going back to hospital in about half an hour, see if i've made any more progress. I hope so, i really hope so.

thank you everyone your all amazing xxx


----------



## emmylou92

Good luck, you sound like your doing really well. I hope he come's soon....keep us updated.

so excited for you!


----------



## mayb_baby

LUCK
:dust::dust:

Come on Shauny xxxx


----------



## KiansMummy

:dust::dust::dust::dust:Good Luck Lois, hope little Shauny gets a move on and is soon in your arms. xxx


----------



## Rhio92

Good luck!!!! Be thinking of you :hugs:
No matter how much it hurts, Baby Shauny will be sooo worth it xxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JWandBump

Good Luck :) xxx


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Hehe I keep checking up on you too!

He shall be here soon :D


----------



## kattsmiles

*C'MON SHAUN!*

Good luck! I'm so excited for you. I know the past few days have been an agonizing wait. 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## _laura

UPDATE FROM LOIS:
shes at the hospital but doesnt have 3g internet access so can't update/get online.
shes 3cm now and not making the best of progress. 
they gave her a sweep and her cervix is thinned out but still quite far back so they told her to go for a walk to try and reposition everything

shes in agony at the moment so hopefully this speeds things up for her!


----------



## jay92

Good luck Lois hunny :) 

x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww hope it hurries up! I keep checking for updates xx


----------



## samface182

YAAAYY . come on shaun!
:dust:


----------



## vhal_x

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## Gemz01

Ah wow, congrats sweetie! I hope things progress nicely for you and the best of luck! x


----------



## mayb_baby

good luck sweetie come on shauny
:dust: hurry up
Xoxo


----------



## carolyn_s

:dust:


----------



## _laura

still not had an update, just text her letting her know how aymie is and to see how shes feeling. though obviously if things moved along fast after the sweep it could be a while before we hear anything!


----------



## Burchy314

Good Luck Lois! I hope you will be holding your little boy soon!


----------



## aafscsweetie

aww, so happy for you!!! sorry I didn't see this until now. :) xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I JUST saw this now!
I am soo happy I have been waiting for SO long for this.
Good luck babycakes:)
xxx


----------



## lauram_92

:dust: :flower:


----------



## bumpy_j

awh wow :D good luck!!


----------



## _laura

*UPDATE 2*

Lois is 4cms now. on the gas and air cause shes in pain but slowly progressing!
:dust:


----------



## MrsEngland

Come on shaun be a good boy and come quickly for your mummy! lol.

Lots of labour dust lois hope he is here soon :dust:


----------



## youngmum2b

Ooo active labour. Lets hope shauny arrives soon.


----------



## vinteenage

Oh my gosh, poor Lois! Get OUT Shaun! Come on, get a move on!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Common Shaun , your mommy wants to see you!! shes been waiting <3
Good luck Lois!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Ohh good luck =] you'll be holding your little man soon now


----------



## Gemz01

Aww she didn't go too overdue, know she was finding that bit hard so very happy for her. Good job on updating Laura..! x


----------



## divershona

Lois if shaun is born in about an hour then we are kinda odd, both 4 days over and in labour ... Hope he's here soon for you


----------



## _laura

Not had any more updates from her! Doesn't surprise me the amount of pain sh was in though! Hopefully she's trying to sleep it off :)


----------



## vinteenage

_laura said:


> Not had any more updates from her! Doesn't surprise me the amount of pain sh was in though! Hopefully she's trying to sleep it off :)

Or pushing out a baby. :winkwink:


----------



## _laura

vinteenage said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Not had any more updates from her! Doesn't surprise me the amount of pain sh was in though! Hopefully she's trying to sleep it off :)
> 
> Or pushing out a baby. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah hopefully it's that! Fingers crossed!


----------



## abbSTAR

Awwwh yay! Good luck lois, won't be long now.
God how I miss all the excitment of being pregnant!


GO BABY SHAUN :dust:


----------



## Burchy314

Any more updates yet??


----------



## _laura

Nope nothing as of yet but it's the middle of the night here in the uk!


----------



## mayb_baby

shaun I hope you'r here by now, :dust: xoxo


----------



## newmommy23

:dust: hope things hurry up for you dear! excited!


----------



## youngmum2b

Hope ur holding shaun now. 
If not shaun get ur butt in gear lol


----------



## _laura

JUST GOT A TEXT! she's 8cms, she's still in pain but things are really moving!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww nearly there! Hope Shaun is here soon :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Aww that's good news :) We should have a guess of what time he'll be born hehe :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

good luck loisP!! hopefully your lo is here by now :flower:


----------



## _laura

Shes 10cms! Wahooooooo!


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

Wowwww!!!! Not long now!!! xx


----------



## Gemz01

Awww so exciting x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

woop :)
i reckon he'll be born at about 12:45ish just a guess :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Any news??


----------



## Youngling

Her facebook said shes 10cm an hour ago. Wohooo
x


----------



## _laura

Yeah got a text a couple of hours ago saying she was 10 cm and she would text me once everything had settled down and she was feeling more herself :)


----------



## newbie

whoa, what a labour!! She's a star for enduring that - what a monkey baby!!

Hope all is well!
xxx


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah I hope all is good and she is holding her son now.


----------



## vinteenage

He's here! Lois posted a picture on facebook! Gorgeous little thing.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

There's a picture on facebook!!!


----------



## _laura

Yup Sean Steven Smith born 30th November weighing 7lbs 5

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs562.ash2/148485_175236989171361_100000551836265_489394_2255171_n.jpg

Dont think she'll mind me posting this photo of him!


----------



## aafscsweetie

awwww omg absolutely gorgeous!! i am so happy for her :) :) congrats lois!!


----------



## Burchy314

AWWWW YEAH!!! Congrats Lois! He is adorable!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Awww he's gorgeous!! Congratulations! X


----------



## ~RedLily~

congratulations! he is gorgeous! :D


----------



## vaniilla

congrats hun he's adorable :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

Congratulations, Lois! He's beautiful! It was a tough labor, but it's always worth it! :flower: xx


----------



## x__amour

Lois!!! Oh my God!!! Congratulations! I'm so excited for you! He is so beautiful! You did amazingly! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## FayDanielle

Im so happy for her!!

Well done hun, hes beautiful xx


----------



## lily123

congratulations he's lovely :cloud9:
xx


----------



## strawberry19

well done and congratulations very beautiful baby x


----------



## Hotbump

Congrats! He looks so alert.


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats :)


----------



## Leah_xx

COngratss!!!!


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations:dance:
Another mummy to join us in Teenage parenting/Baby club x


----------



## emmylou92

Congrats beautiful little boy!!


----------



## amandakelley

Oh my gosh, Lois! I haven't been on here in days due to the wedding, but I get back on today and see you're post and I've been reading it! OMG! Glad I didn't have to wait for updates though. :D He is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Makes me want Brayden here so much more, even though it's still a bit too early for him right now, ha ha. 

Congrats, babe!


----------



## BBonBoard

congratulations.


----------



## Youngling

Congrats hun, so happy for u
xx


----------



## LoisP

Thank you everyone will post birth story when i get the chance, with a 38 hour labour its going to be LONG!!!!!!!!!!!
Shaun Steven Smith - 7lbs 5 ... born 30th November 2010... 2.45pm 
sooooooo in love xxx


----------



## Char.due.jan

Congratulations lois! Sorry you had such a long labour! Your little mans adorable. I have serious birth envy now :( xx


----------



## LoisP

I just read this back and cried :cry:
Don't know why, think i'm just over-tired and emotional! :haha:


----------

